# Alan Rickman has passed away



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

21 February 1948 - 14 January 2016

A real shame. He was a phenomenal actor. Most know him for portraying Severus Snape in the Harry Potter films. He passed away from cancer at 69.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I saw the HP movies for the first time the last few months when they were (repeated) on TV here. Mr. Rickman's performance was excellent. RIP.


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

I am distraught. I have been crying all morning about this. I just want him to come back.


----------



## Radames (Feb 27, 2013)

He will always be Hans Gruber to me.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2016)

By Grabthar's Hammer, by the sons of Worvan, you shall be avenged!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Slitheryn House won't be quite the same without him.


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

elgars ghost said:


> Slitheryn House won't be quite the same without him.


Yes, as a member of the Slytherin house I can confirm this.


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

Yes, I just heard! What a shock and a terrible shame. Rest in peace, Alan.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

First Boulez, then David Bowie, then now this...Alma Deutscher, I'm never going to forgive you. 

Rest in peace, by the way.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Perhaps as fans of dead people, we (TalkClassical) come to appreciate those who pass away more, and not forget them. Long live memory and eternal toasts to the legends of time!


----------



## Jeffrey Smith (Jan 2, 2016)

I first saw him opposite Costner in Robin Hood. It takes great skill and talent to say lines such as "No more merciful beheadings" without collapsing in laughter.
Requiescat in pacem.


----------



## Balthazar (Aug 30, 2014)

Another one of his great roles was Metatron in _Dogma_.


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

To me his speaking voice sounded like a combination of James Mason and George Sanders.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Balthazar said:


> Another one of his great roles was Metatron in _Dogma_.


Ah, yes - I forgot about this one. Probably the first time I'd heard of him and didn't know whether he was English or an American doing a very good English accent.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Just some weeks ago I made an observation about him. I was thinking old character actors like George Sanders and Clifton Webb. These wonderful actors always seemed to just play themselves. Always playing sophisticated, impossibly cynical, witty types. And then I thought that the only actor these days to do something similar is Alan Rickman.

To me, his finest line is "I am not a common thief! I am an _exceptional_ thief!" He'll be missed.


----------

